

How to Abolish the DNS Hierarchy -- But it's a Bad Idea - self
https://www.cs.columbia.edu/~smb/blog/2011-07/2011-07-02.html

======
zokier
Maybe I'm missing something, but how on earth is hashing the domain changing
anything in practice?

------
dlsspy
See also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zookos_triangle>

~~~
corin_
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooko%27s_triangle> _

~~~
dlsspy
Thanks. I pasted it from Chrome while looking at the wiki page. :/

